# New guy! Best bit brands/manufacturers?



## brynwilliams (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello!

So I'm going through the process of setting up my workshop and attempting to make a living from it as I go.

I've been making furniture for a number of years now in a bunch of different situations. This is more or less my third workshop. 

Anyway, I've always tended towards purchasing tools at the better end of the quality spectrum having learnt a few lessons early on. I now find myself wanting the best quality money can buy.

I need to get some new router bits for my latest project and would like to know peoples opinions as to who produces the best bits i.e. last the longest, give the best finish, shiniest, etc. 

I look forward to your suggestions.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Bryn and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us. And you will get many I am sure.


----------



## theexpozay (Oct 4, 2011)

I like Freud. But then I do not have the same experience level as many here, so it may be bad advice.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Bryn

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us

I tend to favour CMT bits, but there is limited choice in Australia.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I find Whiteside to be about the best in quality and value (get what Ya pay for) but not sure availability in Your area. Katana and Frued are not to bad they will last a good while ...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

brynwilliams said:


> Hello!
> 
> So I'm going through the process of setting up my workshop and attempting to make a living from it as I go.
> 
> ...


Hi Brynn, welcome to the forum
As a hobbyist, I haven't got much of a collection of high end bits. I have got a few each from Freud, Whiteside, Amana and CMT. All are pretty good but for some reason I prefer the Amana. There are a couple of pro's from the UK on here that will likely weigh in on the matter though.


----------



## The Bench Dawg (Aug 22, 2011)

I second Whiteside. Whiteside Machine Company
Keith


----------



## codjak (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm a new guy too. 
I have mostly Whiteside and some CMT. Generally prefer former but even they are not immune to quality problems. I bought a Whiteside vertical panel raising bit about 2 years ago and never opened it until I began this job. Straight out of the box (and plastisol) it produced a panel with a big ridge (nick in the edge). I guess it happens to the best of them.


----------



## Julio Navarro (Oct 14, 2011)

Ive used CMT Frued and MLCS bits. I like the Frued, the CMT was chipped while routing some ash, not sure how that happened. I recently purchased a stacked style and rail bit from MLCS and have had nothing but good results, fast cutting, clean and very quiet.

I am planning on buying a few more bits from MLCS, they are pretty affordable and seem to be of good quality, though made in China.


----------



## weedsnager (Oct 8, 2011)

any of you guys use woodline bits?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Bryn

Most of the recommendations you are getting are from over the pond. I think Whiteside do have a UK importer but they won't be very good value by the time they have paid all the import duty and VAT.
Titman are OK. Wealden Tool are very good and I know Phil rates them and earns his living using them. http://www.wealdentool.com/
Trend do several ranges and their best quality ones are OK. These are all available online in the UK. Axminster do the CMT ones, which are decent quality. Freud are available in the UK, too.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Bryn



istracpsboss said:


> Wealden Tool are very good and I know Phil rates them and earns his living using them.


:thank_you2: What Peter says is very true Wealden aren't quite up to industrial standard but they are better than stuff like the Axminster own brand, Perform, etc. with enough carbide to allow for quite a few sharpenings. Their service is excellent as well (next day if ordered before 3pm in most cases), far better than Trend or Titman in my experience and essential for trade work. Most of the tools I carry to jobs are Wealden, although there are Freuds, Whitesides, Trend, Titman and CMT cutters (all reliable brands) in the kit, too. But my first port of call is generally Wealden, partly because I can rarely afford to wait several days/weeks for a nameless supplier on eBay to deliver. Your needs may well differ

Regards

Phil


----------

